# George St. Pierre Interview



## Andrew Green (Sep 13, 2006)

*Who do you believe youll fight in December?*
I think its 50-50. I think if the fights ends in the first or second round its because BJ is gonna win, because I think BJ has got more skill, is more well-rounded than Matt Hughes, but Matt Hughes has got a bigger heart. Hes got better stamina and bigger heart. BJ is a quick starter, but when things dont go well for him, he gives up  look at his fight against Jens Pulver. Honestly, I hope Matt Hughes wins this match, because I have already beaten BJ and I want my rematch against Hughes  my only loss was against him. 

*Do you think your shape is at the same level as Hughess?*
Im very sure that my shape is even better than Matt Hughess. I think Im more well-rounded than him, better standing up, and on the ground were maybe equal. Against any of them I will go for the finish right away. Right now I start training again. During the last month I could only train techniques, and because of that my game is now even better than before I got injured. I think Ill be at 100% in about two weeks. 


http://www.graciemag.com/?c=144&a=5179


----------

